# MVRC St. Louis



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Open is doing a triple with two retired in the Fire field. Qual just got done with a wide open triple with a blind to the right. 13 back.


John


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

John, I know it doesn't start until sat., but if you get some derby updates please post them. Thanks.


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

*Qual results*

1st Bert/Ron Ainley
2nd /Brick Hejlik
3rd Camma/Steve Miller
4th / Brick Hejlik
RJ ????

Open Call Backs
1,2,4,5,7,8,9,10,13,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,26,27,29,30,31,33,35,36,39,40,42,43,44,46,49,52,55,58,59,60,61,64,65,67


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Qual results

1st #16

2nd #9

3rd #6

4th #18

RJ #4

Congratulations to Ron on the win and to club member Steve Miller for 3rd. The water blind was pretty much the same one that the Amateur use last year, except that for the Q the wind was howling in from right to left and the temperature was hovering around freezing. :shock: 


John


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

John Gassner said:


> Qual results
> 
> 1st #16
> 
> ...


Wow, Congratulations to all!! ...really earned this one in such rough weather and temps and advanced blind... Great job..  

Judy


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_*Congratulations Ron, Jane, and Burt!! *_ 
We are very happy for you guys!!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Light snow flurries this morning and temp. around 20.

Open land blind was a double. First a short 30 yarder and then you send remotely from about 15 yards away for the long blind between flyer crates and a bird boy. Hope they don't scrap it!


John


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

I understand the Open finished the water blind and the Amateur finished the land blind. Don't have those callbacks.

Derby will finish up tomorrow morning with the 4th series water marks on Lake 12. Callbacks . . .
#1 - Morgan / Scott Harp
#2 - Boom / Tammy Bell
#3 - Monty / David Mosher
#4 - Ritzie / Tyler Sheppard
#5 - Tadpole / Tim Kreher
#7 - Cappy / Bill Hillmann
#9 - Smokey / Vic Felger
#11 - Dazee / Debbie Bohnsack
#16 - Mercy / Jimmie Darnell

Debbie


----------



## randy anderson (Sep 23, 2003)

The cocktail party was cancelled due to all the stupid liberals in the country blowing off the hot air and creating global warming which caused temps. in the 30's and water temps at the same temperature. Anyone want to debate it don't try you will lose.

Randy


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Derby results . . .

1st = #16 - Mercy / Jimmie Darnell
2nd = #7 - Cappy / Bill Hillmann
3rd = #1 - Morgan / Scott Harp
4th = #9 - Smokey / Vic Felger
RJ = #11 - Dazee / Debbie Bohnsack
Jam = #4 - Ritzie / Tyler Sheppard
Jam = #5 - Tadpole / Tim Kreher

Unfortunately, dogs #2 and #3 broke on the short bird in the last series.

Thanks to judges Doug Main and Lorraine Sarek for a nice Derby and their great patience while we waited so long for handlers from the AA stakes.

A big thanks to the young men Bird Boys for their patience and understanding as well considering they don't understand all the nuances of FTs. I only hope they didn't get covered with ticks and/or chiggers during their 45 minute naps in the grass after lunch !

Debbie
Derby Marshal


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Debbie,
Congratulations to you and Dazee on your derby RJ!
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*deb*

*Congratz Randy, Debbie and Dazee on your RJ!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

A big WOOHOO to Debbie and Dazee!!  

Andy


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Jimmie Darnell for the derby win. Now u need a Q dog so u can kick some butt their also.. good job..


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

*Mercy*

Debbie says that Mercy got the Blue Easter Egg! Way to go Mercy and congrats to Jimmy and Debbie on another winner on the Wildwings truck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Debbie said:


> 1st = #16 - Mercy / Jimmie Darnell


Yeah, Jimmie! Derby blue for Mercy at just 16 months old.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats To Jimmie D. !!!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Amateur Results;

1st #10 Scarlet- Martha Blank

2nd #6 Cane- Jimmie Darnell -qualifies for Nat'l Am.

3rd #43 Chef- Steve Hamilton -Steve's first AA finish

4th #42 Diamond- Jimmie Darnell

RJ #12 Moose Cliff Garland

Jams 17 Jake- John and Andy
27 Razz- Dan Blevins
39 Ricky- Cliff Garland
45 Hannah- Al Hamilton

Mosher won the Open with Pike.


John


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any other open placements ???


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Debbie said:


> Derby results . . .
> 
> 1st = #16 - Mercy / Jimmie Darnell
> 2nd = #7 - Cappy / Bill Hillmann
> ...


Hey...A huge congrads to Tim and Tadpole. For those of you who don't know Tim...he is the biologist in charge of the W. Kentucky WMA where MANY FT and Hunt Tests are hosted each year. Tim's a strong supporter of retriever games in KY....and his hard work at the WKWMA has made it a great place for retriever events. I'm excited to see him do well in some stiff competition!!!!

John
________
WEED VAPORIZERS


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Holy Cow!!! Don't drop him. Keep him hooked and playing. :wink:


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Steve and Chef!!!!!!  

Andy


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks Andy  

The tests were very physically demanding on the dogs with the terrain, wind and cold water. Same deal with the open water tests.

Open results from memory

1 Pike - Mosher
2 Banner??? - Mosher
3 ???
4 Trace - Harp


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Congratulations to Steve and Chef!!!!!!
> 
> Andy


Ditto!  

M


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

John Gassner said:


> Amateur Results;
> 
> 1st #10 Scarlet- Martha Blank
> 
> ...


----------

